# Little Creatures Day Of The Long Shadow Sb



## Brew Matt (15/6/12)

It seems that special release beers produced in Australia may be on the increase, with the next Little Creatures Single Batch Release being announced. 

With a title like "Day Of The Long Shadow" this sounds more like a literary piece than a brew. None the less, I am looking forward to having a taste... and hopefully it won't take me as long to find as the previous "Quiet American", which I tracked down only in the last few days (its a regional thing).

More information below. Looking forward to hearing the comments on this one.

View attachment Day_Of_The_Long_Shadow_Spiced_Winter_Ale_20120615_Media_Release_Little_Creatures.pdf


----------



## fawnroux (15/6/12)

my type of beer :icon_cheers: 

Missed out on the Big Dippa last year, and haven't had much inclination to grab the quiet American (not that the sell it anywhere up here)

Hopefully they're on the shelves when I come to Melbourne in a couple of weeks.


----------



## winkle (15/6/12)

I really hope that they don't overdo the spicing, because that sound really good


----------



## tiprya (15/6/12)

winkle said:


> I really hope that they don't overdo the spicing, because that sound really good



Agreed, the malt bill sounds delicious, I am hoping that the nutmeg and cinnamon arn't overpowering.


----------



## yum beer (15/6/12)

just pleased to see LC making a beer without cascade, might be worth drinking in 4 months when it finally hits the local bottlo..


----------



## Truman42 (15/6/12)

That sounds freakin awesome. Would be great to brew a clone of this.

Anyone know some Melbourne SE burbs bottle shops that might stock this when it comes out? I've only ever seen Bright and Pale Ale at Dans, they dont seem to stock any of LC's speciality brews...Not surprising.


----------



## yum beer (15/6/12)

Truman said:


> That sounds freakin awesome. Would be great to brew a clone of this.
> 
> Anyone know some Melbourne SE burbs bottle shops that might stock this when it comes out? I've only ever seen Bright and Pale Ale at Dans, they dont seem to stock any of LC's speciality brews...Not surprising.




try your local woolies truman, Im in the sticks and the locals out here get it.


----------



## Truman42 (15/6/12)

yum beer said:


> try your local woolies truman, Im in the sticks and the locals out here get it.



Ok will do thanks...


----------



## pbrosnan (15/6/12)

Huge props to LC for the work on the documentation.


----------



## PhantomEasey (15/6/12)

Truman, the Wine Bar in Mordialloc has had the past 3 single batches, no reason why they won't have this one!


----------



## tiprya (15/6/12)

Truman said:


> That sounds freakin awesome. Would be great to brew a clone of this.




If you think this style sounds good - use their listing of malts/hops/adjuncts and build a recipe that sounds good to you!

You'll never get a perfect clone, so why not base the recipe design on something you want to drink?

Sounds to me a lot like a Belgian Dark Strong with some spices and an american ale yeast. To be honest, I'd stick with a belgian yeast with that malt bill - only because I know how good that can taste.

Get out there and brew :beerbang:


----------



## fawnroux (15/6/12)

Truman said:


> Anyone know some Melbourne SE burbs bottle shops that might stock this when it comes out? I've only ever seen Bright and Pale Ale at Dans, they dont seem to stock any of LC's speciality brews...Not surprising.



The last batch they did, they actually supplied a map of outlets that supplied it. Selected outlets etc etc...... Except now the Quiet American is showing up in Woolies Liquor all over Melbourne. It mustn't be selling too well ;-)


----------



## lukiep8 (15/6/12)

Released in 2 weeks time, and with a couple of kegs going out to some places in Perth for growler fills.


----------



## bum (15/6/12)

fawnroux said:


> Quiet American...[snip]...It mustn't be selling too well


I know you winked at the end but let me respond seriously to your post for a second.

First of all, if it is showing up in Woolies now then it has been in their warehouse for at least 2 months prior so poor sales is unlikely to be a factor (not that Woolworths would ever sell "secondhand" stock).

Secondly, it was actually fairly brave (aka stupid) move on LC's part to put the word "American" in the name of that beer. Most of us know different but if you talk to your average beer consumer in this country and they'll tell you that "American beer" is watery piss that isn't worth buying. Probably a poor choice of title from a marketing perspective. How they'll take to this even more "arty" sounding title is anyone's guess.


----------



## Spork (15/6/12)

In don't generally like spiced beers, but I'll try this one, just because.

Slightly OT.
I was in Merimbula after xmas. It's a beer wasteland there. Not a decent bottle shop for hours...
I took my summer BM pack and 30 bottles of HB .
BIL decided he liked my HB more than his regular mega swill...
Found the best part of a carton of LC Big DIPA in the woolies bottle shop!
Allelujha! There is a god and he loves me.\

Back OT.
Try Woolies.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (16/6/12)

awesome title, sounds like something dreamed up in my brew cave


----------



## spog (16/6/12)

will get on the "local" outlet/bottlo, i asked about the previous releases and got a nup,dunno,not here response..piss'es me off
sounds like a good drop to try.....cheers........spog..........


----------



## fawnroux (17/6/12)

bum said:


> I know you winked at the end but let me respond seriously to your post for a second.
> 
> First of all, if it is showing up in Woolies now then it has been in their warehouse for at least 2 months prior so poor sales is unlikely to be a factor (not that Woolworths would ever sell "secondhand" stock).
> 
> Secondly, it was actually fairly brave (aka stupid) move on LC's part to put the word "American" in the name of that beer. Most of us know different but if you talk to your average beer consumer in this country and they'll tell you that "American beer" is watery piss that isn't worth buying.



Fair call. I'm not too up on how long Woolies have stock in warehouse, I just made an assumption. 

Interesting thoughts about the word 'American', I watched two blokes in First Choice the other day. They were looking in the fridge and grabbed out a six pack of Sierra Nevada, all very interested in it. The first bloke says"hey, whats this? We should get it, $25 a six pack, it must be pretty good", to which the second bloke replied "no way mate, I don't f*#king trust American beer. It's all shit".


----------



## RobW (25/6/12)

<h1 style="margin: 0.67em 0cm; text-align: center;" align="center">Day of the Long Shadow</h1> 



​ Our latest Single Batch, Day of the Long Shadow, a spiced winter ale, starts to make its way around the country to you today. With winter well and truly here and fireplaces all over the country beckoning, this rich velvety full flavoured ale is the perfect winter warmer on a long, cold night...​ *Want to be the first to try it? If you're in Freo or Melbourne come and try it on us as we tap our first kegs today from 4pm in Freo and 4.30pm in Fitzroy. *​ If Healesville is a little closer to home, our mates at White Rabbit Brewery have just tapping a keg of Day of the Long Shadow for you to go and try...​ Can't make it to us? Click here for a map of where you can find it at a great beer loving bottleshop or venue near you. For those of you picking some up for home this beer is best consumed at a warmer temperature and we recommend pouring it into a glass and drinking it between 8 to 12 degrees.​ Remember, stock is extremely limited and it might take us a little while to get Day of the Long Shadow all the way across Australia so best to call your local and double check they have it in stock before heading out.​


----------



## 2much2spend (25/6/12)

has anyone had some yet?


----------



## lukiep8 (25/6/12)

Had a sample off the growler station at the shop. I thought it was going to be a quad, but it's not. Just a spicy strong belgian pale ale. It's alright, a little bit too much sweet spice.


----------



## MetalRooster (26/6/12)

Had a bottle of this last night. I didn't like it at all. The best way I can describe it is cough syrup. It was too sweet for my tastes, could have been darker (earthier/maltier) - the colour was a deep ruby red. I tried it from about 6 degrees all the way through to about 18 degrees with room temperature making it more palatable for me.


----------



## tricache (26/6/12)

Is it just me or is "spiced" beer starting to make itself more known here in Australia...I never really saw much of it over here but its really popular in the USA


----------



## Truman42 (26/6/12)

Mordy Cellars in Mordialloc have some of this on order, but only a few cases. I pre-ordered some.


----------



## Spiesy (26/6/12)

meh... I don't like the sounds of this... being winter, it'd be nice if they made a stout, for something different.


----------



## Adam Howard (26/6/12)

Spiesy said:


> meh... I don't like the sounds of this... being winter, it'd be nice if they made a stout, for something different.



They already did a stout, two in fact. A spiced ale is perfect for winter, especially at that alc %. Oh and on the cough syrup comment, Wow, it seems no matter what style they choose now it's going to taste like cough syrup, wtf from what I remember cough syrup was a thick cherry flavored thing. Loved the Holgate Guit Expectations, want to make my own spiced ale and expect good things from this beer. Can't wait to get my hands on some.


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/6/12)

Picked up a case today from Avoca Beach Cellars, $74.95
At 8.9% it will be a good night.


----------



## eamonnfoley (30/6/12)

Having it on tap at the brewery. I like it a lot, much much better than anticipated. Nice and malty, crystal sweetness, drying finish with a hint of hops and spice. Well balanced. Very good winter ale and the best single batch for a while


----------



## Truman42 (30/6/12)

Trying some of this now. I'm enjoying the spiciness to it. Nice and warming for these freakin cold night. 
The first thing the missus said when she tasted it was that it tasted a lot like my Raison d'etre clone I'm fermenting at the moment, which is a Belgian Brown ale. 
Had to admit it was very very close to it. 

I will now use my Raison d'tre recipe as a base to try and clone this.


----------



## Snowdog (30/6/12)

Had a pot from the engine at the Archive Friday arvo. Quite good!
More of a cool evening brew than a warm afternoon lunch brew though.


----------



## DUANNE (30/6/12)

just sipping on one now and the first thing to hit me was a huge clove oil flavour. seems very clean for a belgian yeast and the sweetness is very cloying. actually a very decieving beer for the abv wich is hidden very well but overall the sweetness really lets down what would have otherwise been a very nice beer.


----------



## Screwtop (30/6/12)

Called Dans at Noosa, not in stock there yet. Will try XO Cellars at Sunshine Beach next.

Screwy


----------



## felon (30/6/12)

I found a hint of aniseed in the finish.


----------



## Doubleplugga (30/6/12)

I loved it. nothing more to say really! enjoyed it alot more than the quiet american.


----------



## fawnroux (30/6/12)

felon said:


> I found a hint of aniseed in the finish.


I found it tasted like sarsaparilla as it warmed.


----------



## Ash in Perth (30/6/12)

BEERHOG said:


> just sipping on one now and the first thing to hit me was a huge clove oil flavour. seems very clean for a belgian yeast and the sweetness is very cloying. actually a very decieving beer for the abv wich is hidden very well but overall the sweetness really lets down what would have otherwise been a very nice beer.



Who said anything about a Belgian yeast? B)


----------



## Brew Matt (30/6/12)

Quite looking forward to trying this one - have not heard anything bad yet from those that have tried it - early days I know, but definitely a good sign. 

Now to hopefully find a reliable supplier - my special carton order for the previous QA release never materialized despite being promised it would come in


----------



## BlackRat (30/6/12)

just had one....not for me.


----------



## Wimmig (30/6/12)

fawnroux said:


> Fair call. I'm not too up on how long Woolies have stock in warehouse, I just made an assumption.



My guess would be that they always intended to release it to those outlets, and it was always keyed for X date. No mistake about it, those big warehouses and distro locations don't stuff around. Step drop of stock...rule 101 in DC output.


----------



## tricache (1/7/12)

Got two bottles yesterday...it isn't a bad beer but something didn't sit right with my taste buds

Heaps of flavour but I was expecting more spice to it I think.

That or I am just wanting to try my stout which is still brewing hahaha 

The second bottle will sit in my man cave for a while and I will enjoy it at a later date.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/7/12)

Merged both threads on same beer.

Cheers


----------



## mjadeb1984 (1/7/12)

git six the other day and cracked one yesterday night, didnt like it at first but as it warmed it became quite delicious, needless to say by the end of my second i loved it, woke up this morning with one left and a sore head all in all a nice beer for a cold winters night.

also finished the night off with a mountain goat rare breed surefoot stout, also quite nice and very easy to drink.

Mic


----------



## lukiferj (1/7/12)

I was actually a little disappointed. I had a schooner the other night at Archive. Had heard a lot of good feedback on this so was expecting great things. Was OK to drink but thought it was lacking something. I expected more spices I think. All in all not a bad beer, just not as good as I had hoped.


----------



## whitegoose (3/7/12)

Wow I freaking loved this beer - cinnamon and nutmeg prominent but not dominating, kinda sitting at the forefront of the background... Of a delicious malty warming beer. Hells yeah.


----------



## jyo (7/7/12)

There are about five threads on this beer!....I had to search a bit to find this, maybe one for the first world problems thread....

Just made my way through my first bottle and I _really_ like it. 

Great balance with the spice, not dominating at all. Lovely flavours going on here. Man, the alcohol is hidden well in this.
Cheers.


----------



## Phoney (7/7/12)

Anyone bought this in Sydney inner-west? If so, where?


----------



## Bats (7/7/12)

Anyone from Wollongong or willing to make the trip can get this at 'The Little Prince' in Wollongong.

They have it on tap there at the moment. You have to be quick though. They change beers quite often. Usually with another nice craft beer. One of my favourite estabishments.


----------



## a_quintal (7/7/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> Anyone bought this in Sydney inner-west? If so, where?



Camperdown Cellars. Last week they still had the mash collectives single batch as well. Didn't really like this LC but im not the biggest fan of spiced beer so I didn't anticipate enjoying it.


----------



## Brew Matt (15/7/12)

I was surprised to find this on the shelf of the local Dan Murphys store. Selling for $7.95. Usually takes a month or so to come through.


----------



## Brend0 (15/7/12)

I am at the Imperial Hotel in Paddington,
I still have a case of package for over the bar sales, and I have a keg which I have not tapped yet. We will be tapping next thursday evening (the 26th) and shouting the bar untill the keg runs dry!

:super:


----------



## Brend0 (15/7/12)

.,.btw

We did this with the last small batch, held on to a keg and shouted the bar, and it lasted 45mins.


----------



## Doubleplugga (15/7/12)

Any bastard who lives nearby and doesn't get down there for that offer needs their F%$king head read!!!! what an offer


----------



## Brend0 (15/7/12)

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Brend0 (25/7/12)

Apparently the Office of Liquor, Gaming and Racing seems to think this promotion may be in direct violation of their recomended liquor promotion guidelines.


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/7/12)

Just went to the fridge and cracked one open, yum!


----------



## big78sam (25/7/12)

pbrosnan said:


> Huge props to LC for the work on the documentation.



Other than the fact that the beer has 401BUs. I think they meant 40IBUs. I don't know what a BU is but 401 sounds like a lot...  
OK, I'm a pedant but surely peer reviewing a 2 page media release isn't that hard...


----------



## Clutch (25/7/12)

I wasn't a great fan. I tasted this during the beer analysis section of the course I did and didn't finish it.


----------



## Brew Matt (20/3/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71302-little-creatures-shepherds-delight/

Latest single batch release


----------

